# BMQ Lesson plans



## Springroll (10 Aug 2005)

I came across this section of the forces.gc.ca site and figured I would post the link so that it gives people an idea of what is going to go on.
It has a bit of everything in there, so this link alone may answer a ton of questions.  ;D
Only thing wrong with it is that it is 2 years old(May'03).

http://armyapp.forces.gc.ca/38cbg_arsd/CD/bmq/bmqmlps.htm

Enjoy!


----------



## Eowyn (10 Aug 2005)

The other thing that might be worrisome, is that it looks like it's for the Reserves.  I got that just from the website address... 38CBG.  Not any easy thing to pick up, if you don't know what to look for.


----------



## Springroll (10 Aug 2005)

Their lesson plans would be based off of CF regulations though.

Thank you for pointing that out, though. I will check into it.


----------



## Springroll (10 Aug 2005)

You are right, it is a reserve force website, but I am sure regardless, the information can be used as a guide by those going Reg force.
Here is a link to 38 CBG
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/38cbg_hq/Headquarters/units_page/38cbg_home.htm


----------



## Eowyn (10 Aug 2005)

You are right, the information might be helpful... but remember that the Reserves don't cover as much as the Regular Force BMQ.


----------



## Springroll (10 Aug 2005)

Thank you for bringing that to my attention again, I appreciate it.


----------



## MCpl Wesite (15 Aug 2005)

also the MLPs might not be in line with the current TP that Gagetown pumps out


----------



## dutchie (15 Aug 2005)

As an aside, they are very useful for PLQ candidates/hopefuls as an example of a lesson plan. Just don't submit one as _your_ lesson plan for your skill, drill, or knowlege lesson for your assessments.


----------

